# Schwinn lil Tiger



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 4, 2017)

I've had a few of these over the years but finally found one in nice shape in the color I wanted , I actually found it for another caber and bought it when he decided to sell it , I'm not really sure why I wanted one but I did . thanks Mike


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 4, 2017)

Looks like it would make a nice key chain.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 4, 2017)

I have one in similar condition.these little "keychains" are bringing good money these days,especially with original training wheels.


----------



## Ridge Rider (Aug 5, 2017)

This my Granson on his "keychain" .This one has tons of paint wear from children getting on and off and pedaling. 
No training wheels required and the semi pneumatic wheels have been replaced. Bikes are made to be ridden.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 16, 2017)

A.S.BOLTNUT Likes this !


----------



## stoney (Aug 16, 2017)

Looks cool fenders with the semi pneumatic tires. Especially with that huge smile.


----------

